# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Fat to fit (320+ to 266). Maybe a show by fall? Your input appreciated

## cebby1985

Sometime around 330ish
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...l/IMAG0121.jpg

Me after losing about 20lbs
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...l/IMAG0189.jpg




Today at 266

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...4-11222524.jpg

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...4-11222322.jpg

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...4-11222419.jpg


Heres an added bonus if me benching 495 after 385, 405 425 x5 and 475x2

http://static.photobucket.com/player...0368_14048.mp4

----------


## cebby1985

Im really wanting to.do a show but have no idea how many wks til id be ready or even what bf% im at right now so input on that would be helpful. Basically eating at 800cal per day deficit w 40/30/30 macros. Lifting 4 days a wk based aroubd squat bench deadlift and military press heavy and hyoertrophy lifts afterwards. Cardio 6 days a wk

----------


## phoenix44

Great progress your a beast

----------


## t-gunz

impressive mate. 

what was the time frame? 

i cant help with comp as i have no knowledge in that area. but hope it all goes well

----------


## FONZY007

Great job bro!!

----------


## Back In Black

Awesome work dude.

Interested to see your diet and the macro breakdown for each meal. 30% fat is pretty high.

Your legs are really lean, looks like you hold a higher % of bf in your upper body.

When do you want to compete? Are you cycling?

----------


## cebby1985

Thanks guys. For timeline i started cutting mid sept of last year. i dont know when i want to compete but i just kniw that i do! Thats why i posted in here so i could get some good criticism, or bad, but just some input all around. 

For the fat- yes i do see that its a little high. i eat 90/10 lean beef at night and thats what pushes the fat intake up. Just recently ive tried to take in more carbs. Looks like i need to redo a few things. My bug thing i akways watch is getting my protein and staying in a cal deficut

----------


## paulzane

Brilliant ...well done!!

----------


## cebby1985

> Brilliant ...well done!!


Thanks but im not done yet!!! 

Heres a little more info. I predict tdee to be 3990-4000. ive been consuming 3000-3200 each day w sun being a refeed on carbs. if i adjust my macros to 40/40/20 or 45/35/20 could i cut at 2900 per day? i am on cycle. Heres the bssuc layout.

Wks 1-12 test prop
Wks 4-12 tren ace
Wks 6-12 clen /keto
Wks 8-12 winstrol 

Been on ec stack for a couple months but will drop that for clen and also run an ai through out. Cycle is good but looking for more diet tips.

Ive set this cycle up to end in mid june for a family reunion. Thats sort of the goal i set rather than doing a show but since this has actually been fairly easy i want to keep cutting for a show, but obviously never did one and woyld like a timeline of when i may be ready.

Im not sure if my bf% now but am guessing 15-16%??? I would like to get to 12-13% by mid june.

----------


## cebby1985

Anxiously awaiting criticism bump lol

----------


## Back In Black

I suspect you are close to 18% can you get tested with calipers at all?

How many days lifting and cardio sessions do you do? Without knowing it's difficult to calculate tdee but I don't think you'll be far off. What results/losse have you been having on 3200 per day?

How far into cycle? How many previous cycles?

It is feasable that whilst on clen you could eat at maintenance and use the clen as a fat burn without having to drop cals, just a thought?!

----------


## cebby1985

I was losing an average of 2lbs a wk through out my entire weight loss adventure. I am in my 3rd week of my cycle and have gained about 6lbs. i am still eating the same.diet now that i was when i was 6 lbs lighter at the start of my.cycle. Of.course the weight loss wasnt exactly linear, the total loss in lbs was divided by the total.weeks i had been losing weight. 

Is it possible that im eating too little? My guesstimate on bf is slightly lower than your 18%; does that change my cycle? ive done multiple cycles before when i was in powerlifting but this is the first in 3 yrs and.on a cut. 

I will check around to see where i can get bf% checked. As far as macros, 40/40/20 something i should stick to until i.drop more bf?

----------


## cebby1985

My lifting is mon tues thurs fri w cardio after my workouts for 30-45 min and cardio on wed and sat as well but usually consists of running outside or riding my.bike

----------


## Back In Black

It won't change your cycle but you'll need to (re)learn what these compounds do to you for muscle/water gain. I could say that you should have waited til you were already at 12% but let's make this diet as clean as possible.

3200cals is probably fair, not sure you'll need a refeed tbh but I would maybe try for a 35//45/20 or even a 40/40/20 as you suggest. You'll need to play around a little with the macro's to work out what is best for you.

Then you need to decide how many meals you eat and how many meals you split your carbs into (I'd max on 4 meals with carbs).

Anyhow, that's roughlly the same cals as you are doing. Maybe work out a couple of eating plans with the different splits and see how the look to you. Then list it, with macro's for each meal and I'll take a look.

Oh, and I like the amount of cardio you do. Is it all LIC or is there any HIIT going on?

----------


## cebby1985

Thanks a lot. Im.aware of the compounds, but just thought i was starting about 2% or so lower bf% than i really am. Obviously test as a base is a no brainer, and i chose tren a because of its ability to utilize nutrients especially w 1000 cal deficit. Ive also ran it in the past fir strength and since im a powerlifter at heart id like to do a meet again while in this cut. I knew i would be cuttin it close w the winny at the end but hopin( if i was starting at my 16%) that after 8 more wks of cutting i wouldve dropped enough bf% to utilize the winny. I can always save it for later.

Obviously what ive been doing is working, other than the few lbs ive gained from starting my cycle, ive gotten stronger, more vascular and ive dropped another belt loop in the past 3 wks. Ill just keep the calories rather similar and mess w my macros. Prob adding maybe 40more gram protein and some.carbs to drop fat down.

I do have a question. You mentioned only eating carbs 4 meals. I tjought i saw you mention if or leangains. how do you feel about paying less attention to meal timing and concentrating on macros so if i eat carbs before bed its no big deal?

----------


## Back In Black

I believe you should hit your macro's. I don't like going to bed with a belly full of carbs as it inhibits my sleep. And I'm used to only 150g carbs when cutting and thats only enough for 3-4 meals but your carbs are gonna be much higher than that so, as long as you have enough carbs pre and post workout you can put the rest where you like.

Re: bf% it's a bit of a guess, as I said your legs are leaner than your upper body, you may well be 16%. Post a pic in the members pics section and you'll get a few more estimates there. Either way, you should make alot of progress by the time your get together comes.

----------


## cebby1985

Ok thanks. I was just using the carbs before bed as an example. I too dont like to go to bed w a fully belly of carbs as i cant sleep either.

So heres what im thinking. Im going to do a show sometime, when that will be is.undecided. I know ill get there and it takes time im gonna keep on keepin on. Lets say my.bf% is 16-18 then. I have about 10 wks til our reunion. If i lose 10lbs of bf, that should.put me some where between 11-13%, which i think is totally doable natural, but w some clen in the mix should be easy, SHOULD be lol.

Ill play w my macros a while and up my carbs and that should give more energy and keep hunger down. At that point ill fix diet to maintenance.to.give myself a break and shoot for a show in november. After all what would be more rewarding than doing a show one year after i decided to.get off.my fat a$$!!!

----------


## cebby1985

And another thing id like to add, im not real.keen on.posing and all.that. If you notice on.some of.the pics my blurry 4 pack shows a little.more.than others. But i.do have that lower pec fat.thats hanging.around and since i.was always into.powerlifting.my.body is not quite proportional.

Thanks for all your help. Its greatly appreciated

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Amazing progress! Looking good.

----------


## cebby1985

> Amazing progress! Looking good.


Appreciate it!

----------


## cebby1985

Ok after some double checking on everything. I went through and.figured up my tdee. Since i work out 6 days a week i took my bmrx1.72 which came.out to be 3501 cal, about 400less than i had.originally figured. Im going to.cut at roughly 20% or 2800cal or no.higher than 3000cal per. 

Off to.figure up my macros and work on that aspect!!

----------


## cebby1985

Ok questiom for you guys. I figured up my macros again and theyre 42/28/30. My protein is right around 300g, carbs at 200g rest fats. These were the macros today with eating 2800 cal. I will never eat less than 300g protein as thats just a hair over 1g per lb of bw. As said previously, i eat 8oz of 90/10 lean beef w a peice of whole wheat bread supper. This accounts for 450cal 50g Protein 10carbs and 24g fat i believe. This makes up a decent portion of my.fats. Should i replace it w chicken breast and.more.carbs? i dont see the need to.change up my.macros if theyve worked this far and.fit into my lifestyle and meal plan easily, but im here for.your input. Thanks

----------


## Back In Black

Good luck then, keep us informed.

----------


## cebby1985

SteM or anyone really- check this out lol. I know this is an ab pic but the pics posted earlier in my thread were in a wed. This pic is on sun morning before my carb up day. See the progress? Is this a good approach? 

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...4-15103309.jpg

----------


## cebby1985

Bump

----------


## largerthannormal

I def do not think 18% man.... id say 15 pretty easy...

----------


## largerthannormal

maybe slightly less.......

----------


## cebby1985

Ok thanks. I found out a trainer at my gym has calipers so im gonna try that and look around for a more accurate bf. But my last pic was to show the difference in appearance towards the end of the week before a high carb day. This is what i was more interested in. whats your thoughts

----------

